# portable router or regular - Which one to buy



## routerbug (Nov 2, 2013)

Am looking to buy my first router.

What are the advantages of the regular router over a portable one. Can I do the same things like the regular size ones on a portable one.

Recommendations to a model would also be great.

Saw a lot of negative reviews for BOSCH MRC23EVSK. I like the features of it. Any suggestions or pointer to a post would be great.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Dated but still up to date, selecting a router.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum. 

Get a Bosch 1617EVSPK


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

'Morning, N/a; welcome!

Your question kind of threw me. What do you mean by "portable"? If you can pick it up and carry it, it's portable; that pretty much describes every router I know of.
Are you perhaps talking about small trim/laminate routers?
If that's the case, it's not really a choice. Depending on what you're planning on doing in the way of routing, you really should have _both_ a laminate trimmer and a full size plunge router. Unfortunately, that also means having a small selection of very specific 1/4" shank carbide bits (for laminate trimming) and 1/2" shank carbide bits for the 'bad boy'.


----------



## routerbug (Nov 2, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> 'Morning, N/a; welcome!
> 
> Your question kind of threw me. What do you mean by "portable"? If you can pick it up and carry it, it's portable; that pretty much describes every router I know of.
> Are you perhaps talking about small trim/laminate routers?
> If that's the case, it's not really a choice. Depending on what you're planning on doing in the way of routing, you really should have _both_ a laminate trimmer and a full size plunge router. Unfortunately, that also means having a small selection of very specific 1/4" shank carbide bits (for laminate trimming) and 1/2" shank carbide bits for the 'bad boy'.



Sorry I meant smaller routers like DEWALT DWP611PK/Bosch colt vs BOSCH MRC23EVSK (larger ones)


----------



## routerbug (Nov 2, 2013)

Sorry I mean DEWALT DWP611PK (smaller in weight) vs BOSCH MRC23EVSK


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ahhh, got it! Unless you're handicapped, certainly a major consideration, I wouldn't let that (weight) be a major deciding factor. It's extremely important that you enjoy using it ergonomically speaking. If you find it awkward and cumbersome you'll hate using it!
Getting your hands on the the ones on your short list is right up there with getting reviews from the members here, who probably in total own every router ever made. 
Keep in mind that if you're working on the flat, the weight is completely carried by the work surface, and if it's mounted in a table, it's pretty much irrelevant.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!

I have found that weight in tools that I have to hold above the work (drill, driver, things of that nature) plays a role in my selection. Tools like routers and sanders whose job is to be ON the work surface, at times weight is helpful. The MR23 (or Bosch 1617, Dewalt 618) can function in a pretty full range of routing. With both 1/4" and 1/2" collets and enough power to spin larger bits, they can also do some fine work when needed. On the other hand, the DW611, Bosch Colt and others in that size class are real maneuverable and able to get into tight spaces--but lack the range for tougher tasks.

Ideally--at least one of each type of router would be great to have. If I were going to have only one router for a while--the MR23EVSPK/1617EVSPK would be the choice for what I do (kind of a hack novice hobbyist, doing a little of everything). Depending on what YOU anticipate doing--kitchen countertops, sign making for example--the 611 or similar might make more sense. I have a pair of Bosch 1617's and a Colt. I don't use the Colt often, but when I do it feels like a sports car.

So...the question becomes, what projects do you have in mind for the next while??

earl


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You did not see bad reviews of the MRC23EVSK here. It is a 15 amp powerhouse and almost as maneuverable as the 1617. By that I mean into close quarters... It is taller than the 1617 as seen in this photo along with the Colt in the plunge base. All are fine routers but if you will only have one I suggest at least the 1617EVSPK and if it is in your budget then the MRC23EVSK.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

I own the 1617 as my only router, very pleased with it.


----------



## routerbug (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot.

The project is to create a mudroom in a closet. 



greenacres2 said:


> Welcome aboard!!
> 
> I have found that weight in tools that I have to hold above the work (drill, driver, things of that nature) plays a role in my selection. Tools like routers and sanders whose job is to be ON the work surface, at times weight is helpful. The MR23 (or Bosch 1617, Dewalt 618) can function in a pretty full range of routing. With both 1/4" and 1/2" collets and enough power to spin larger bits, they can also do some fine work when needed. On the other hand, the DW611, Bosch Colt and others in that size class are real maneuverable and able to get into tight spaces--but lack the range for tougher tasks.
> 
> ...


----------



## routerbug (Nov 2, 2013)

You are right. I do see negative reviews on Amazon and big box stores reviews. I checked it out at the stores. Hard to find it since most of them did not have it on display. I noticed that its heavy when compared to 1617. But as some one mentioned I guess it not an issue since it will be balanced while working. 



Mike said:


> You did not see bad reviews of the MRC23EVSK here. It is a 15 amp powerhouse and almost as maneuverable as the 1617. By that I mean into close quarters... It is taller than the 1617 as seen in this photo along with the Colt in the plunge base. All are fine routers but if you will only have one I suggest at least the 1617EVSPK and if it is in your budget then the MRC23EVSK.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Those bad reviews are usually written by someone who did not bother to read the instructions. We had one person come in here saying that the quick release adapter was terrible and would not stay in place. It turned out he was trying to use it between the motor and the sub base plate instead of from the bottom.


----------



## routerbug (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you all. I got the Bosch MRC23EVSK. I got it from the CPO Bosch store. Just received it and noticed that it does have scratches. Is it normal. The inner side is looks as if the motor has been put in few times and the plastic at the bottom have few scratches.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Congratulations!! Most of my "new" tools have been only "new to me" tools--either used or refurbished, including several from CPO. Honestly, I don't mind spending 15% to 50% less than new when all i'm going to do is put those marks on myself. CPO is a good dealer, and they've been helpful the few times I've had to call on them.

earl


----------



## routerbug (Nov 2, 2013)

I did pay the price of a new one. I did not get a refurbished one


----------



## routerbug (Nov 2, 2013)

*Images attached*

Here are some images. It would be great if you guys think this is normal


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd contact CPO!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Those marks look like normal wear marks from being used. They should not be on a new router.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The tool is pretty clean; is it possible it's a factory refurbished unit? Still, shouldn't be sold as 'New'.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

My guess is the router was sold and then returned. I would not be overly concerned about this. CPO sells for low prices for this very reason; they are a clearing house. Routers acquire little scratches over time and as long as everything works right that is the important thing.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> 'Morning, N/a; welcome!
> 
> Your question kind of threw me. What do you mean by "portable"? If you can pick it up and carry it, it's portable; that pretty much describes every router I know of.
> Are you perhaps talking about small trim/laminate routers?.


ROFL Dan okay let's get persnickety/nitpickey with the terminology why don't we??? LOL I'm blonde, pollack AND an airhead and understood that one!!!! rofl you sounded like me when I'm PMSing :lol: (just razzing you Dan. That comment cracked me up)

As for my choice I say BOTH lol I have two or three full size and one trim but want a second trim just cuz I want it :lol: (also to have as a backup to maybe hold a secondary bit to save time on bit changing when I'm doin a sign)


----------



## chris2112617 (Nov 18, 2013)

I just pick up a porter cable 100 b its from the 50's I pay 25 for it. I have use it yet.


----------



## Oliver24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Get a Bosch 1617EVSPK


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

My take on it is that in the UK there's two main sizes for routers. Ones that are big enough to do postform joints on worktops and ones that aren't.

The ones big enough are generally a bit numb for most of the other things I need a router for. I have a big Hitachi (can't remember its exact title right now) and its just too big for most things I need so...

I got myself a nice little De-Walt 26200 fixed base router which to me is a very good size for most things I need. If I was to regret anything it would be that I didn't buy the D26204K full combi kit.


----------

